

Joyent and Cloud9 partner to self-provision their SmartMachines from Cloud9 IDE - tbassetto
http://www.joyent.com/2011/07/joyent-and-cloud9-partner-to-provide-ready-to-deploy-node-js-ide/

======
clintjhill
This will be very interesting to watch. I remember when other IDE tried to
setup this up (Visual Studio had a "hosting" feature for a while). Because the
tech stack was so "config" heavy it was very difficult to get right in a lot
of cases.

NodeJS doesn't suffer that problem. In fact it's one of it's major advantages
in my opinion.

